# General Business Category > Technology Forum > [Question] Is there a gmail.co.za

## Dave A

I've been getting a number of registrations here using gmail.co.za email addresses - and the emails are bouncing as no such email address.

Is there any such thing as a gmail.co.za email account?

I've had two of these in as many days. The first one we've cleared up was actually a gmail.com, but why would people be making this mistake when entering their email address?

 :Confused:

----------


## duncan drennan

Well, the domain exists and it does have a website running. It looks like it is a web hosting, email branding etc. etc. company. I'm guessing there is a good chance people are so used to typing .co.za that they've just made a mistake in most cases?

----------


## Dave A

I ended up researching them on Robtex - it's quite a handy tool.

How people get confused as to whether their email address is .com or .co.za is what got me. My best answer so far is they created the email account and have never used it yet - which doesn't excite me very much.

----------

